# Hilton Head starting May 29



## bsheets326 (May 17, 2015)

I'm looking for a 1 or 2 BR unit in Hilton Head starting on May 29.


----------



## PGtime (May 20, 2015)

I sent you a PM


----------



## itrainu (May 22, 2015)

*HH timeshare check in May 30*

Sent you an email with a week I have. Thanks,


----------



## bsheets326 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks to everyone that reached out to me.  I have found a nice unit for my visit.


----------

